# What does your company do?



## jazzwillie (May 15, 2015)

I'm curious about what other people's companies do. For instance we are strictly block, brick and stone (cultured, I know gross, and natural) and that is not likely to change unless they stop making block and brick. Then we'll just do stone. Do any of you also do tile, countertops, concrete, maybe fabricating precast concrete panels?


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty much focused on 'full bed' Natural Stone.
Won't even consider doing cultured stone or thin-stone.
The only brick or block work we do is for our fireplace rough-ins.
We will, on occasion, and very rarely, block up a foundation for a garage or an out-building if we happen to be on the job already doing stone-work.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

In a perfect world we would do new chimneys every day, but we also do some rebuilds, repairs, repointing, restoration to a degree, block foundation replacements occasionally, stone veneers, thin stone. Anything except walk ways and stone walls lol.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

We have always been natural stone only. I do brick and block as backup to finished stone, but typically not by itself. Lately I've moved towards a lot of flatwork and dimensional stone installation cause that's where the money is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Brick block stone thinstone cultured stone patios walkways retaining
Walls and concrete


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Brick, Block, and Stone (real, thin, and cultured).

On occasion, if there is tile work on a house I'm working on, we will do that as well.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

on this side of the pond I do artisan masonry work, the usual brickblockstone, but in the last few years i have been getting into major home repairs, i use alot of repair mortars and know them all.
i can basically build from a to z apart for the sparky and tube bender.
i can lay tile, waterproof a roof, what ever.

have trowel, do travel


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Mostly stone. My card says "Fine Stonework" BUT I do it all.
Like last week as part of this possibly 1 year job, we were building one sided forms to pour concrete against the old stone foundation. The builder had dug the crawl space down to 4'. That wad 2 ft lowet than the stone foundation.


----------



## Acgcgroup (Jun 28, 2015)

*What we do*

We do everything related to Masonry!
New stone Veneer
Tile, Brick, Capstone
Fire pits
Patios
Built in BBQ
Retaining Walls
Concrete Flatwork
Landscaping
CMU walls and structures
Stone steps
Concrete Paving
Stone Cleaning and Repairs
Stone Replacement
Stone sales
www.acgcgroup.com


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

That smoke stain isnt typical.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I do 50% restoration (mostly heritage, not necessarily designated heritage but century old stuff..lots of designated heritage as well) or repair/repurposing and 50% new construction depending on the year. In the restoration category it's 75% stone, 25% brick depending on year. New construction it's mostly manufactured stone, (but very little thinstone, as little as possible really), then full bed natural stone, and brick and block pulling a distant 3rd and 4th.

I do concrete for my own projects only (footings for a stone wall sort of thing), and don;t really do tile except maybe for friends and family. I try to stay away form any flat work if possible, only really as part of a larger project. Same with parging and I definitely don;t touch stucco


----------



## Kniggit (Apr 11, 2013)

Exclusively new residential brick and stone work.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Super is a graduate of the trowel trades and schooled in many other capacities...water management systems, cleaning, caulking, pointing, carpentry, metal, interior and exterior renovations, concrete work and specialty cements/mortars and even painting and specialty coatings.

This is just a partial list of what I do :laughing:


----------



## Gordon Forsyth (May 18, 2015)

Glass Block, Brick & Stone


----------

